# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Θέματα ύπνου και ανέβασμα παλμών

## Renia

Αγαπητοί και αγαπητές,

Την τελευταία εβδομάδα μετά από μια ακόμη νυχτερινή αφύπνιση με έντονη ταχυκαρδία (περίπου 140bpm βάσει του smartwatch μου), δυσκολεύομαι να κοιμηθώ. Έχω ένα περίεργο άγχος και καθυστερώ να πέσω για ύπνο. Φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ μήπως κάτι μου συμβεί ή πάθω πάλι το ίδιο. Πολλές φορές μάλιστα οταν καταφέρνω να αποικοιμηθώ, θα ανοίξω τα μάτια μου ή θα τιναχτώ με κάποιον υποβόσκον φόβο...ίσως για να βεβαιωθώ οτι είμαι καλά (;).
Εδώ και κάποιους μήνες έχω διαγνωστεί με γαστροοισοφαγική παλινδρόμηση και έχω κάνει θεραπεία ενώ προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω τη διατροφή μου και δεν ξέρω αν όλα αυτά προέρχονται και απο εκεί.
Επειδή είμαι και αρρωστοφοβική μετά απο πολυάριθμες επισκέψεις σε καρδιολόγους και σειρά εξετάσεων δεν έχει προκύψει κάποιο δομικό θέμα με την καρδιά ή ζήτημα αρρυθμιών. Ωστόσο, αγχώνομαι γιατί μόλις πάω να κοιμηθώ ανεβάζω παλμούς και 3 φορές έχω σηκωθεί απότομα με έντονη ταχυκαρδία, ένα σφίξιμο στο στήθος και μια δύσπνοια...

Υπάρχει κάποιος-α με παρόμοια συμπτώματα;

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Noctis

Την ΓΟΠ την έχεις ελένξει ή ακόμα όχι;
holter Έχεις κάνει; ύψος/βάρος;

----------


## Renia

Καλημέρα Noctis,

Ναι, έχω κάνει γαστροσκόπηση τον Μάιο και τα ευρήματα συνηγορούν για ΓΟΠ. 
Έχω κάνει και holter και ήταν όλα φυσιολογικά - βρέθηκαν μόνο δυο έκτακτες συστολές ανευ σημασίας όπως μου είπε ο καρδιολόγος. Αναφορικά με τα κιλά μου, είμαι 1.72 και 57 κιλά.

----------


## worryfree

Αν δεις οτι συνεχιζεται πηγενε αλλη μια φορα στον καρδιολογο σου και ρωτα τον αν μπορει να σου δωσει καποιον beta blocker, ειναι καρδιολογικο φαρμακο και κοβει τις ταχυπαλμιες θα σε βοηθησει πολυ. Εγω περνω το inderal πολυ καλο και φθηνο φαρμακο

----------


## Marilou

> Αγαπητοί και αγαπητές,
> 
> Την τελευταία εβδομάδα μετά από μια ακόμη νυχτερινή αφύπνιση με έντονη ταχυκαρδία (περίπου 140bpm βάσει του smartwatch μου), δυσκολεύομαι να κοιμηθώ. Έχω ένα περίεργο άγχος και καθυστερώ να πέσω για ύπνο. Φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ μήπως κάτι μου συμβεί ή πάθω πάλι το ίδιο. Πολλές φορές μάλιστα οταν καταφέρνω να αποικοιμηθώ, θα ανοίξω τα μάτια μου ή θα τιναχτώ με κάποιον υποβόσκον φόβο...ίσως για να βεβαιωθώ οτι είμαι καλά (;).
> Εδώ και κάποιους μήνες έχω διαγνωστεί με γαστροοισοφαγική παλινδρόμηση και έχω κάνει θεραπεία ενώ προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω τη διατροφή μου και δεν ξέρω αν όλα αυτά προέρχονται και απο εκεί.
> *Επειδή είμαι και αρρωστοφοβική μετά απο πολυάριθμες επισκέψεις σε καρδιολόγους και σειρά εξετάσεων δεν έχει προκύψει κάποιο δομικό θέμα με την καρδιά ή ζήτημα αρρυθμιών. Ωστόσο, αγχώνομαι γιατί μόλις πάω να κοιμηθώ ανεβάζω παλμούς και 3 φορές έχω σηκωθεί απότομα με έντονη ταχυκαρδία, ένα σφίξιμο στο στήθος και μια δύσπνοια...*
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος-α με παρόμοια συμπτώματα;
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ!


Μαλλον ολο αυτο το εχεις σωματοποίηση οπως γινεται συνηθως κοριτσι μου .Προσπαθησε να εισαι χαλαρη οταν πηγαινεις αγια υπνο και να μην σκεφτεσαι πραγματα που σε αγχονουν .
Δοκιμασε και να βαλεις λεβαντα στο δωματιο σου που πραγματικα βοηθαει απιστευτα στην χαλαρωση !

Τον θυροειδη σου τον ελέγχεις ?Οχι μονο αιματολογικα αλλα και με υπερηχο .Εμενα αυτος μου εκανε ταχυκαρδιες και απο την μερα που ρυθμιστηκε σταματησαν και αυτες .

----------


## Noctis

*θυρεοειδή 
*θυροειδες τρήμα: τρύπα στο οστό της λεκάνης, ουδεμία σχέση με τον αδένα

----------


## Renia

> Μαλλον ολο αυτο το εχεις σωματοποίηση οπως γινεται συνηθως κοριτσι μου .Προσπαθησε να εισαι χαλαρη οταν πηγαινεις αγια υπνο και να μην σκεφτεσαι πραγματα που σε αγχονουν .
> Δοκιμασε και να βαλεις λεβαντα στο δωματιο σου που πραγματικα βοηθαει απιστευτα στην χαλαρωση !
> 
> Τον θυροειδη σου τον ελέγχεις ?Οχι μονο αιματολογικα αλλα και με υπερηχο .Εμενα αυτος μου εκανε ταχυκαρδιες και απο την μερα που ρυθμιστηκε σταματησαν και αυτες .


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Marilou!!Εχω χασιμότο αλλά δεν χρειάζομαι ακόμη κάποια θεραπεία και οι τιμές είναι φυσιολογικές. Θα δοκιμάσω αυτό με τη λεβάντα, πολύ ωραία ιδέα!!

----------


## Renia

> Αν δεις οτι συνεχιζεται πηγενε αλλη μια φορα στον καρδιολογο σου και ρωτα τον αν μπορει να σου δωσει καποιον beta blocker, ειναι καρδιολογικο φαρμακο και κοβει τις ταχυπαλμιες θα σε βοηθησει πολυ. Εγω περνω το inderal πολυ καλο και φθηνο φαρμακο


Καλησπέρα worryfree! Εσύ είχες σε καθημερινή βάση και γι'άυτό πήρες φάρμακο;Εγώ έχω μεμονωμένα περιστατικά, μονο βραδυ και οι 3 καρδιολόγοι που με εχουν δει με ένα κάρο εξετάσεις έχουν αποφανθεί οτι ειναι ολα νορμάλ. Αλλά φυσικά θα το παρακολουθώ!Σε ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες την εμπειρία σου!

----------


## Marilou

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Marilou!!Εχω χασιμότο αλλά δεν χρειάζομαι ακόμη κάποια θεραπεία και οι τιμές είναι φυσιολογικές. Θα δοκιμάσω αυτό με τη λεβάντα, πολύ ωραία ιδέα!!


Τίποτα κορίτσι μου !
Και εγώ υποψήφιο χασιμοτακι ειμαι με τα αντισώματα μου να είναι οριακά αλλά είμαι με δοσολογία ώστε να υπάρχει μια σταθεροποίηση μιας που εμφανίζονται και όζοι πλέον ...

Δυστηχως το χασιμοτο φέρνει πάρα πολλά και μέσα σε αυτά είναι και οι ταχυκαρδίες και το αδικαιολόγητο καμία φορά άγχος όπως και κάποιες διακυμάνσεις στην πίεση .
Αυτά τα αυτοανοσα μας ταλαιπωρούν αρκετά .

Δοκίμασε αυτά τα πρακτικά όπως και ένα ζεστό μπάνιο πριν τον ύπνο πάλι με άλατα λεβάντας ή κάποιο ζεστό ρόφημα και δες και στο ίντερνετ υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να ηρεμεί το μυαλό πριν τον ύπνο ακόμα και με την μουσική !

Περαστικά σου και γρήγορα !

----------


## Renia

> Τίποτα κορίτσι μου !
> Και εγώ υποψήφιο χασιμοτακι ειμαι με τα αντισώματα μου να είναι οριακά αλλά είμαι με δοσολογία ώστε να υπάρχει μια σταθεροποίηση μιας που εμφανίζονται και όζοι πλέον ...
> 
> Δυστηχως το χασιμοτο φέρνει πάρα πολλά και μέσα σε αυτά είναι και οι ταχυκαρδίες και το αδικαιολόγητο καμία φορά άγχος όπως και κάποιες διακυμάνσεις στην πίεση .
> Αυτά τα αυτοανοσα μας ταλαιπωρούν αρκετά .
> 
> Δοκίμασε αυτά τα πρακτικά όπως και ένα ζεστό μπάνιο πριν τον ύπνο πάλι με άλατα λεβάντας ή κάποιο ζεστό ρόφημα και δες και στο ίντερνετ υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να ηρεμεί το μυαλό πριν τον ύπνο ακόμα και με την μουσική !
> 
> Περαστικά σου και γρήγορα !


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα tips!!Σου στέλνω θετική ενέργεια!!! :)

----------

